# **2013 latest concave designs by Nutek**



## NUTEKWHLS (May 26, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone!!! :thumbup:

Hope everyone had a great Xmas and New Year. We want to show you guys few of our newest designs in our concave series and if anyone interested, we're offering a "New Year" special right now till the end of the month please call for more info @ 714.921.5272

Our concave series available in 19" 20" 21" and 22" from 8" to 13" wide with custom colors and finishes.


----------



## MELLOWYELLOW06 (Mar 23, 2012)

Very nice.


----------

